# A pretty solid release of blues Goin' down south blues sampler I'm highly impressed!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow man, this is insane the among of skills talents shown here, my fellow's black folks of talk classical this is very good, this is awesome.


----------

